# My pleco jumped out of my tank!



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Somehow, I have a 10" pleco, in a 56 gallon tank w/ a glass top and there is about a 2" gap from where the top doesn't meet the back of the tank (it leave room for the filter, and he jump out of that space somehow!!

My dad came down at 6am to go to work, saw him, and went to pic him up and toss him back in, but he was so dry, and brittle that piece of his tail broke off! Some HOW he managed to live, and came back to life after 2 minutes being in the water.....no idea how he lived but he did









How long can fish live out of water?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Had the same thing happen to my girlfriend one night , she walked in and he was on the floor just staring back at her , she let out the scream too ........Laugh my ass off when I found out what she was screaming at .


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Seen that happen at the store I work at. We had someone drop off a 7" pleco, that was already in not-so-great shape. And we put him in the back in one of our hospital tanks,. Anyway. One night he jumped out and was completely dried out. The person who opened didn't know where he was, because he had actually slid under some stuff in the back room! So that was already about 12 hours out of the water... It was the person who came in at 1PM who noticed him under the junk and put him back in the tank. He was out of water for some 15-16 hours. It was insane! He did eventually end up dying though, but only a few days later.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my gf was cleaning her tank one night, when a hatchetfish made the 'leap of faith' out of the tank. she didnt notice it because she was preoccupied, and i was stoned, and thought i was imagining the fish flying..lol.

anyways, a couple of hours later she was looking at her tank, and was like, "WTF? i thought i had 3 silver hatchetfish?? there's only 2 in here???" then she looked down at the ground, and there was the hatchetfish. i told her to chuck it, cause it looked DOA. but she tossed it into her tank. the thing floated for a while..then all of a sudden got some life, and took off. the thing is still going strong. im glad, cause i bought her the fishes for valentines day...when i forgot to get her something, "hey sweetie...wanna coem to the LFS???"hahahha.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol nice story


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Well I decided to put it out of its missory....(froze it the humane way)....it had 0 scale left, no tail, no side fins, was down to it's bare skin (you could see its blood) and had white fuzz growing all over it, including the eyes, had a hard time breathing, barely could swim, didn't eat, so I felt he had to be in a lot of pain, so i put him to sleep....

I will get another Pleco soon....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

RIP pleco


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

wow i didnt know they could survive after being out of water more than a couple minutes!! anyways, one night i left my tank lid open on a community tank, i had a 6 inch pleco in there, i was dozing off to go to sleep and the next thing i know i hear something flopping around on a plastic walmart sack! i turned on the lights to see my pleco flopping around like a retarded kid having a ceisure, threw him back in and he never did die, i gave him away to the lfs


----------

